# Songs that remind you of your horse?



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a couple songs that really fit me and Junior. They are those songs that explain our relationship to a pinpoint and are just really touching when I listen to them.

*Because You Loved Me lyrics
**Songwriters:* Warren, Diane; 
For all those times you stood by me
For all the truth that you made me see
For all the joy you brought to my life
For all the wrong that you made right

For every dream you made come true
For all the love I found in you
I'll be forever thankful, baby

You're the one who held me up
Never let me fall
You're the one who saw me through
Through it all

You were my strength when I was weak
You were my voice when I couldn't speak
You were my eyes when I couldn't see
You saw the best there was in me

Lifted me up when I couldn't reach
You gave me faith 'cause you believed
I'm everything I am
Because you loved me, ooh, baby

You gave me wings and made me fly
You touched my hand I could touch the sky
I lost my faith, you gave it back to me
You said no star was out of reach

You stood by me and I stood tall
I had your love, I had it all
I'm grateful for each day you gave me

Maybe, I don't know that much
But I know this much is true
I was blessed because
I was loved by you

You were my strength when I was weak
You were my voice when I couldn't speak
You were my eyes when I couldn't see
You saw the best there was in me

Lifted me up when I couldn't reach
You gave me faith 'cause you believed
I'm everything I am
Because you loved me

You were always there for me, the tender wind that carried me
The light in the dark shining your love into my life
You've been my inspiration through the lies you were the truth
My world is a better place because of you

You were my strength when I was weak
You were my voice when I couldn't speak
You were my eyes when I couldn't see
You saw the best there was in me

Lifted me up when I couldn't reach
You gave me faith 'cause you believed
I'm everything I am
Because you loved me

You were my strength when I was weak
You were my voice when I couldn't speak
You were my eyes when I couldn't see
You saw the best there was in me

Lifted me up when I couldn't reach
You gave me faith 'cause you believed
I'm everything I am
Because you loved me

I'm everything I am
Because you loved me

-That song explains us really well. If it wasn't for him I wouldn't be who I am today, he is my everything. He was my best friend when I was alone.

*"Because You Live"

*Staring out at the rain with a heavy heart
It's the end of the world in my mind
Then your voice pulls me back like a wake up call
I've been looking for the answer
Somewhere
I couldn't see that it was right there
But now I know what I didn't know

Because you live and breathe
Because you make me believe in myself when nobody else can help
Because you live, girl
My world has twice as many stars in the sky

It's alright, I survived, I'm alive again
Cuz of you, made it through every storm
What is life, what's the use if you're killing time
I'm so glad I found an angel
Someone
Who was there when all my hopes fell
I wanna fly, looking in your eyes

Because you live and breathe
Because you make me believe in myself when nobody else can help
Because you live, girl
My world has twice as many stars in the sky
Because you live, I live

Because you live there's a reason why
I carry on when I lose the fight
I want to give what you've given me always

Because you live and breathe
Because you make me believe in myself when nobody else can help
Because you live, girl
My world has twice as many stars in the sky

Because you live and breathe
Because you make me believe in myself when nobody else can help
Because you live, girl
My world has everything I need to survive

Because you live, I live, I live

-This one fits really well because I went through a really bad depression before I met him and I truly believe that if it hadn't of been for him I wouldn't be here. Don't worry I am better now, without him I would be a completely different person.

A couple other songs that work for us, but aren't as perfect as the other two are My Guardian Angel by Red Jumpsuit Apparatus and Crash and Burn by Savage Garden.

So what about you guys? I am curious!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

christina aguilera-fighter and keeps getting better


----------



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

You save me by Kenny Chesney


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

There You'll Be, by Faith Hill


_When I think back
On these times
And the dreams
We left behind
I'll be glad 'cause
I was blessed to get
To have you in my life
When I look back
On these days
I'll look and see your face
You were right there for me

[Chorus:]
In my dreams
I'll always see you soar
Above the sky
In my heart
There will always be a place
For you for all my life
I'll keep a part
Of you with me
And everywhere I am
There you'll be
And everywhere I am
There you'll be

Well you showed me
How it feels
To feel the sky
Within my reach
And I always
Will remember all
The strength you
Gave to me
Your love made me
Make it through
Oh, I owe so much to you
You were right there for me

[Repeat chorus]

'Cause I always saw in you
My light, my strength
And I want to thank you
Now for all the ways
You were right there for me
You were right there for me
For always

[Chorus:]
In my dreams
I'll always see you soar
Above the sky
In my heart
There will always be a place
For you for all my life
I'll keep a part
Of you with me
And everywhere I am
There you'll be
And everywhere I am
There you'll be
There you'll be
_


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

fighter lyrics

After all you put me through
You'd think I'd despise you
But in the end I wanna thank you
'Cause you made that much stronger

Well I thought I knew you
Thinking that you were true
Guess I, I couldn't trust called your bluff
Time is up, 'cause I've had enough

You were there by my side
Always down for the ride
But your joy ride just came down in flames
'Cause your greed sold me out in shame, mmm hmm

After all of the stealing and cheating
You probably think that
I hold resentment for you
But uh uh, oh no, you're wrong

'Cause if it wasn't for all
That you tried to do
I wouldn't know just how capable I am to pull through
So I wanna say thank you

'Cause it
Makes me that much stronger
Makes me work a little bit harder
Makes me that much wiser
So thanks for making me a fighter

Made me learn a little bit faster
Made my skin a little bit thicker
Makes me that much smarter
So thanks for making me a fighter

Never saw it coming
All of your backstabbing
Just so, you could cash in on a good thing
Before I'd realized your game

I heard you're going 'round
Playin' the victim now
But don't even begin feelin' I'm the one to blame
'Cause you dug your own grave

After all of the fights and the lies
Guess you're wanting to hurt me
But that won't work anymore
No more, uh uh, it's over

'Cause if it wasn't for all of your torture
I wouldn't know how to be this way now
And never back down
So I wanna say thank you

'Cause it
Makes me that much stronger
Makes me work a little bit harder
Makes me that much wiser
So thanks for making me a fighter

Made me learn a little bit faster
Made my skin a little bit thicker
Makes me that much smarter
So thanks for making me a fighter

How could this man I thought I know
Turn out to be unjust so cruel?
Could only see the good in you
Pretended not to see the truth

You tried to hide your lies
Disguise yourself through
Living in denial
But in the end you'll see
You won't stop me

I am a fighter
(I'm a fighter)
I ain't gonna stop
(I ain't gonna stop)
There is no turning back
I've had enough

Makes me that much stronger
Makes me work a little bit harder
Makes me that much wiser
So thanks for making me a fighter

Made me learn a little bit faster
Made my skin a little bit thicker
Makes me that much smarter
So thanks for making me a fighter

Thought I would forget
But I, I remember
Yes I remember
I'll remember

Thought I would forget
But I remember
Yes I remember
I'll remember

Makes me that much stronger
Makes me work a little bit harder
Makes me that much wiser
So thanks for making me a fighter

Made me learn a little bit faster
Made my skin a little bit thicker
Makes me that much smarter
So thanks for making me a fighter.

keeps getting better lyrics

Step back gonna come at ya fast 
I'm driving out of control 
And getting ready to crash 
Won't stop shaking up what I can 
I serve it up in a shot 
So suck it down like a man 
So baby yes I know what I am 
And no I don't give a **** 
And you'll be loving it 

Some days I'm a super ***** 
Up to my old tricks 
But it won't last forever 
Next day I'm your super girl 
Out to save the world 
And it keeps getting better 

Kiss kiss gonna tell you right now 
I'll make it sweet on the lips i'll simply knock you out 
Shut up I don't care what you say 
Cuz when we both in the ring you're gonna like it my way 
Yeah baby there's a villain in me so sexy sour and sweet 
And you'll be loving it 

Some days I'm a super ***** 
Up to my old tricks 
But it won't last forever 
Next day I'm your super girl 
Out to save the world 
And it keeps getting better 

Hold on 
Keeps getting better 
Hold on 
Keeps getting better 

In the blink of an eye 
In the speed of the light 
I'll hold the universe up 
And make your planets collide 
When I strap on my boots 
And I slip on my suit 
You see the vixen in me 
Becomes an angel for you 

Some days I'm a super ***** 
Up to my old tricks 
But it won't last forever 
Next day I'm your super girl 
Out to save the world 
And it keeps getting better 

Some days I'm a super ***** 
Up to my old tricks 
But it won't last forever 
Next day I'm your super girl 
Out to save the world 
And it keeps getting better 

Hold on 
Keeps getting better 
Hold on 
Keeps getting better


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I waste all my money on you, 
I even clean up your poo

I pay your feed bill
I keep you safe with all my will

I brush you day and night
to catch you is a fight 

You cost more money 
than my own hunny!

And what do I get in return from you?
A whole lot more poo! 


LOL Sorry I guess I'm just not that emtionally attached to my horse!


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Are there reasons you guys chose those songs?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I chose mine because when I first got Phoebe she used to rear and go crazy when she didn't want to do something and she just made me a better rider and I suppose you could say a "fighter" and now after all that it just keeps getting better


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay,

*Nobodys Perfect - Miley Cyrus* 

NOBODY'S PERFECT Lyrics - HANNAH MONTANA

Reason: When I got Chinga he needed tonnes of work.

*Party In The USA - Miley Cyrus* 

Miley Cyrus - Party In The USA Lyrics

Reason: It just reminds me of him.

*You Found Me - The Fray* 

http://www.songlyrics.com/the-fray/you-found-me-lyrics/

Reason: I was looking for the perfect horse and I'd given up and he came to me. Also whenever Im angry, upset, happy or whatever his there for me.

*Fire Flies - Owl City*

http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/o/owl_city/fireflies.html

Reason: Its just so him.


*The Climb - Miley Cyrus* 

http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/o/owl_city/fireflies.html

Reason: When I was training him it took so long but it was worth it in the end.

Patient - Take That

http://www.gugalyrics.com/TAKE-THAT-PATIENT-LYRICS/183844/

Reason: I've had to be so patient with him.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

LAST ONE:

Why Can't I - Liz Phair

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/lizphair/whycanti.html

Reason: Pretty much describes itself.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

> I waste all my money on you,
> I even clean up your poo


****! So true 

White & Nerdy by Weird Al  Because Misty is white and nerdy :lol:
And then some songs from Oliver Twist since I did dressage to music to them. Any other songs that remind me of her are usually inside jokes between me and my sister


----------

